# APR TT RS RSC Catback Exhaust Teaser!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a teaser of our upcoming RSC Catback Exhaust system. 

Reflective Sound Cancellation allows for maximum exhaust gas flow while completely eliminating in cabin sound resonance (drone). RSC™ incorporates innovative technologies developed in conjunction with NASA. With limited use of packing materials and no baffles, RSC™ allows for a completely straight and free flowing exhaust path through the RSC™ mufflers. Reflective Sound Cancellation bounces the undesirable sound waves into each other to attenuate the wave and completely eliminate the low frequency tones that create drone. Each RSC™ muffler is tuned to eliminate specific, undesirable sound frequencies allowing only the engine's desirable exhaust notes to be heard and improving performance. 

RSC works so well, we were able to reduce interior drone by as much as 10dB less than stock. 

For our European friends, you'll be pleased to know we've tested sound levels to be in compliance to the latest European standards. 

The TT RS also features very attractive silver and diamond black exhaust tips from the factory. The APR RSC Exhaust system will allow you to keep these in place if you choose. 

We are currently wrapping up development of a full turboback system and the final system with retain use of the factory Sport button, so stay tuned for new updates! 

Enjoy!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

sounds amazing. 

now please develop a system for the more common 2.0T quattro and make it sound as close to this as possible. ya know for the thousands of us that could only afford the "cheap" TT.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> sounds amazing.
> 
> now please develop a system for the more common 2.0T quattro and make it sound as close to this as possible. ya know for the thousands of us that could only afford the "cheap" TT.


 I made a similar comment in their previous thread and got 1000 lashes. I'd avoid that topic if I were you.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I would love to have a system that is quieter in the cabin while cruising than the stock sport exhaust! Thank you APR. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works as well as you say.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> I would love to have a system that is quieter in the cabin while cruising than the stock sport exhaust! Thank you APR. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works as well as you say.


 I personally don't understand this. If you don't want to hear the car, why would others?

Anyway, check out the skid marks at 1:07.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> I personally don't understand this. If you don't want to hear the car, why would others?


 I want to hear the car when I want to hear the car. Specifically, I want to be able to cruise at 70 mph for hours without hearing a constant drone in the cabin. In the case of driving up to Lake Tahoe for me, I drive up an incline steadily for about an hour. This is a reasonably high load situation at low RPM, so the droning can get pretty bad. 

Ideally, it'd be great if the system was designed such that in non-sport mode it was dead silent, and in sport mode it was nice and loud (so you could have your cake and eat it, too). 



DrDomm said:


> Anyway, check out the skid marks at 1:07.


 They look like they're skid marks that were already on the track. They are there in the beginning of the video as well. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> I want to hear the car when I want to hear the car.


 This is one of my favorite features of RSC technology. Also, having the sport button will even help further when you want to keep it quiet around town under load. 

With the RSC exhaust system you get all the enjoyment of hearing the engine roar, but when your crusising around, it's not loud in the cabin. There's no drone. You can talk to your passengers w/o any issues. When you get a phone call (as a passenger), you will not reach up and try to "turn down the exhaust" by adjusting the radio knobs (anyone with a loud exhasut will know exactly what I'm talking about! :laugh. It's the best of both worlds in my opinion and if you ever have a chance to ride in a car equipped with one of our RSC exhaust systems, please take the opportunity to do so!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> They look like they're skid marks that were already on the track. They are there in the beginning of the video as well. ?


 Yeah, you're right...not even the right width.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Arin, do you have a price point yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

neonova6 said:


> Arin, do you have a price point yet?


 We are still in development so I don't have the prices quite yet. I can tell you up front, we are not looking to skimp out on parts in order to bring our cost own cost down. This will be a high quality system for a very high quality vehicle. :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What pipe sizes are used. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> What pipe sizes are used. ?


 The Catback portion uses 3 inch to dual 2.5 inch tubing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The Catback portion uses 3 inch to dual 2.5 inch tubing.


 Single 3" is to small.  
It need to be 3.5 inch for single pipe. 
Dual 2.5" is OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Single 3" is to small.
> It need to be 3.5 inch for single pipe.
> Dual 2.5" is OK.


 Where is this information coming from? Have you tested our exhaust system and found it's not good enough?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where is this information coming from? Have you tested our exhaust system and found it's not good enough?


 No 3" exhaust is good enough IMHO. 
Every body seams to struggle to past the 500 hp mark and they all use 3" exhausts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> No 3" exhaust is good enough IMHO.
> Every body seams to struggle to past the 500 hp mark and they all use 3" exhausts.


 The problem is not the exhaust, it's the turbo. 

That's not going to be a problem for APR. :laugh: 

Maybe someone will take some photos at the APR BBQ today that will leak some info as to why.... :laugh:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The problem is not the exhaust, it's the turbo.
> 
> That's not going to be a problem for APR. :laugh:
> 
> Maybe someone will take some photos at the APR BBQ today that will leak some info as to why.... :laugh:


 Looking forward to see where APR comes up with.  
Big turbo's do have the habit to produce big turbo-lag, 580 hp and 650 Nm is nice but not with turbo lag up to 4500 rpm. 
I'm also looking for a turbo set-up with the cold side on the same side as the air-box.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> The problem is not the exhaust, it's the turbo.
> 
> That's not going to be a problem for APR. :laugh:
> 
> Maybe someone will take some photos at the APR BBQ today that will leak some info as to why.... :laugh:


 Hey Arin, 

I noticed that for your B8 S4 3.0T RSC exhaust, you've advertised a reduction in SPL for the 131 Hz tone when driving at 70 mph. 










Then you went on to post the sound spectrum at 70 mph, comparing no muffler vs. stock vs. competitor vs. APR RSC: 










Quoting the text on your website: 


> Many of the competing exhaust systems do not significantly reduce the low frequency tones that occur around *50 to 200 Hz*. It's these frequency tones that are responsible for "drone".


 That's great and all, but I had two follow-on questions (which I hope are being thought about for the TT-RS exhaust): 

1) While the 131 Hz tone is reduced by ~8 dB from stock, the ~57 Hz tone is ~6 dB *louder* than stock (or even no muffler)! It's not obvious to me which is a more annoying drone: the 131 Hz tone, or the 57 Hz tone. Depending on which is more noticeable, it looks like the RSC could actually be making it worse compared to stock. Do you disagree? 

2) All of the analysis on your site was performed at single speed of 70 mph. I'm sure that this spectrum changes dramatically as a function of vehicle speed (and thus engine speed), and of course load. What sort of analysis / validation do you do to ensure that while things may be improved at 70 mph, that they're not significantly worse at, say, 75 mph? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T, if you look around the APR BBQ photos from this past weekend you may see some of the stuff we're testing. Also, exhaust diameters are not set in stone yet. It's all still in development! 

Marty, I've asked engineering to comment on your questions. Hold tight!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i think the stock sports exhaust sound is amazing

just waiting on the chip though, so can you say what hp it will be? over 420? and plz plz keep the linearity, so what i mean is i like how it makes max hp in the last 1000k rpm. not sure i would like it doing so somewhere in the mid range rpm and then dropping off towards redline


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> i think the stock sports exhaust sound is amazing
> 
> just waiting on the chip though, so can you say what hp it will be? over 420? and plz plz keep the linearity, so what i mean is i like how it makes max hp in the last 1000k rpm. not sure i would like it doing so somewhere in the mid range rpm and then dropping off towards redline


Bart,

I cannot release HP figures quite yet. We still have some testing to preform before I'm comfortable the engineering department is happy with the final revision. 

What I can say is if you want a linear and flat torque curve, stock your answer. Audi bumped up the power on the TTRS here in the states so there's less headroom to go up in power towards redline compared to the ROW TTRS. The turbo is not very large so it has the potential for gobs of power down low, but it will die out towards redline.

The midrange is where you'll see massive torque gains and having driven both stock and chipped, you'll want the midrange torque increase w/o a doubt. 

There will be a balance of power and safety as always and we will be constrained to the physical limitations presented by the factory hardware. If stage 1 is not enough, then stage 3 will be your answer. :laugh:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Bart,
> 
> What I can say is if you want a linear and flat torque curve, stock your answer.


Not sure what you mean by this? The RS is already noted for its broad flat torque curve. Are you saying that your product is going to give more of the same? or change that broad flat curve? I'm hoping it's adding more but keeping the overall curve similar, not peaky.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i was referring to hp curve, but if the torq curve is more peaky near the bottom no problem


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

this would be awesome, i modded the stock power curve as you can see, can you say if this is what the chip might look like more or less?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> this would be awesome, i modded the stock power curve as you can see, can you say if this is what the chip might look like more or less?


Horsepower is a function of torque. 

The modifications you made to the torque curve would results in an HP curve that looks like this:











HP = ft-lbs * RPM / 5252


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so chip ready end of this month? 

will it require ecu removal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have answers for those questions yet.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> Not sure what you mean by this? The RS is already noted for its broad flat torque curve. Are you saying that your product is going to give more of the same? or change that broad flat curve? I'm hoping it's adding more but keeping the overall curve similar, not peaky.


I'm sure Audi would love to keep the torque flat all the way to redline, but they weren't able to due to the turbo running out of steam up top.

The easiest way to get "gains" aftermarket is to push that flat torque curve UP and make it much more peaky. This will boost mid-range torque (and therefore power, of course).

The downside to the peaky torque curve is that the car will "feel" like the acceleration is slowing as the RPM increases towards redline, as opposed to stock where it feels like it just keeps on pulling.

As far as APR's chip for the US market, I would expect the power output to be less than the ROW markets due to the maximum available gas octane being 91 in many locations across the country.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> I'm sure Audi would love to keep the torque flat all the way to redline, but they weren't able to due to the turbo running out of steam up top.
> 
> The easiest way to get "gains" aftermarket is to push that flat torque curve UP and make it much more peaky. This will boost mid-range torque (and therefore power, of course).
> 
> ...


We will offer 91, 93 and 100 octane programs so don't expect less power.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Marty said:


> I'm sure Audi would love to keep the torque flat all the way to redline, but they weren't able to due to the turbo running out of steam up top.
> 
> The easiest way to get "gains" aftermarket is to push that flat torque curve UP and make it much more peaky. This will boost mid-range torque (and therefore power, of course).
> 
> ...


Interesting.
What about in the low RPM range then? In other words, would a typical Stage 1 tune (say, on a normal TT and not a TTRS) give you less turbo lag?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

An ECU tune will always give you less turbo lag to some degree. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> We will offer 91, 93 and 100 octane programs so don't expect less power.


Correction: We will probably get less power over here in California on the 91ACN fuel.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

in alberta we have 94 at husky


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

What does one do if they have 92 at most local stations...

If you run the 91 program with 92 fuel, are there any additional benefits?

What would be the impact of running the 93 program with 92 fuel?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Higher750 said:


> What does one do if they have 92 at most local stations...
> 
> If you run the 91 program with 92 fuel, are there any additional benefits?
> 
> What would be the impact of running the 93 program with 92 fuel?


Personally, I'd rather run slightly more conservatively with some knock margin (91 program with 92 fuel) than more aggressively at the knock limit (93 program with 92 fuel).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Hey Arin,
> 
> I noticed that for your B8 S4 3.0T RSC exhaust, you've advertised a reduction in SPL for the 131 Hz tone when driving at 70 mph.
> 
> ...




Marty,

I spoke with engineering for clarification on the questions you asked. 



Tones at very low frequencies have not been as much of an issue unless the engine is switching displacement. For the Audi, that will not matter until the new 4.0 TFSI is released with cylinder shutoff control. Another factor is the penetration of the tones above the broadband levels. Less penetration means the tones are less noticeable and multiple tones close to each other can actually be more pleasing to the ear. Our designs target the dominant tone around 100 - 130 Hz and usually increase the tones at lower frequencies (typical for resonators with tailpipes). If the tones are not significantly above the broadband levels, it's usually subjectively better. 

 Yes, we could make similar plots for other speeds and the frequencies would be different. By choosing 65 or 70 mph for the marketing data, we are showing the speed that people usually cruise at on the highway. It may be worth noting we look at speeds in increments of 5 mph to make sure the sound is ok over a range of speeds and not just one as represented by the marketing data. 



I hope that information helps! If you have any more questions, I'll do my best to answer! 

Thank you!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Marty,
> 
> I spoke with engineering for clarification on the questions you asked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Arin! I'm definitely interested in seeing this sort of analysis on the TT-RS exhaust whenever it's available.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

hurry apr we need some chip action before winter time! i lost by a car length to a 997 turbo at the end of 4th, granted i did not launch the car and stupid traction control kicked in shifting from 1-2 but still


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Any updates?? It's been half a year since the last post!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Any updates?? It's been half a year since the last post!


Production is starting soon.

I'm overly embarrassed it's taken this long.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Marty said:


> Any updates?? It's been half a year since the last post!


Marty when you get this exhaust we need to have a south bay TT RS meet up. I am with you on the 2k drone. I'm used to it now, but it can get really F'in loud especially going up hill. E.g. Hwy 9. Usually I just leave the engine around 3k rpm to get rid of the noise.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fjork_duf said:


> Marty when you get this exhaust we need to have a south bay TT RS meet up. I am with you on the 2k drone. I'm used to it now, but it can get really F'in loud especially going up hill. E.g. Hwy 9. Usually I just leave the engine around 3k rpm to get rid of the noise.


How about you buy it and then I'll come meet up at your area for a demo?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

If either one beats me to it and gets the exhaust installed first, I'll want a demo for sure. 

We should get together for a South Bay TT-RS meet-up either way, though.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Marty said:


> How about you buy it and then I'll come meet up at your area for a demo?


 Haha... touche. I'm going to spend money on some 18" wheels and autox/track tires first. I'm leaning toward the oem 18" wheels. I haven't seen any posts where anyone has gotten an aftermarket wheel with a stock fit. 

The exhaust would be the second upgrade I'd get depending on price.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

fjork_duf said:


> Haha... touche. I'm going to spend money on some 18" wheels and autox/track tires first. I'm leaning toward the oem 18" wheels. I haven't seen any posts where anyone has gotten an aftermarket wheel with a stock fit.
> 
> The exhaust would be the second upgrade I'd get depending on price.


 
Did you find a source for the OEM 18's? 
I'd love a set as well!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

joneze93tsi said:


> Did you find a source for the OEM 18's?
> I'd love a set as well!


 They can be obtained from europrice or oemplus. Prices seem to be very close. About $645 per wheel. Which I feel is a bit high, so I'm still shopping for alternatives.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Production is starting soon.
> 
> I'm overly embarrassed it's taken this long.


Starting soon, eh? And 3 months later.... ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Production already started. Waiting game.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

So will apr or borla ship an exhaust to a customer first?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Production already started. Waiting game.


Sweet! So how about some prototype pics under the car, then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> Sweet! So how about some prototype pics under the car, then?


I'm suposed to do that today, among 5000000 other things. We'll see....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Getting closer.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting - so you guys are going to support the factory valve system now?

Looks good!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jibbed said:


> Interesting - so you guys are going to support the factory valve system now?
> 
> Looks good!


Nope! No need! RSC handles all of that nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Are those V-band exhaust clamps, not slip-for joints?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

They are slip joints.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

how is the chip hardware coming along, cause borla is gonna release theirs soon, would that speed things up? :laugh:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Getting closer.


HOT! 

Now we need some more sexy video with that sweet noise! (I've seen the first one)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> how is the chip hardware coming along, cause borla is gonna release theirs soon, would that speed things up? :laugh:


Borla is releasing a chip?


TTRS stuff is almost finished. I'm getting right after waterfest.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Borla is releasing a chip?
> 
> 
> TTRS stuff is almost finished. I'm getting right after waterfest.


I hope you guys are willing to share some sound spectrum data to show the difference with this exhaust a low / high load!

And I hope it bolts right up to your Stage 3 downpipe... whenever that's released.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty said:


> I hope you guys are willing to share some sound spectrum data to show the difference with this exhaust a low / high load!
> 
> And I hope it bolts right up to your Stage 3 downpipe... whenever that's released.


I'll see what I can do and yes, it does bolt right up.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Getting closer.


Looks very interesting. 
90mm all the way up to the rear axle. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Looks very interesting.
> 90mm all the way up to the rear axle. ???


101 necking down to 76mm and splits to 2x 63mm


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Any cross applicability for us TT/S folks?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 101 necking down to 76mm and splits to 2x 63mm


Is the 101 necking down for the factory OEM turbo or for stage 3. ?

btw, terrible tires under the car. 

Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec is the way to go.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> btw, terrible tires under the car.
> 
> Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec is the way to go.


You can't get Star Specs in 19s unfortunately. Had two sets on my mk1 and loved them, would have already bought a set for the RS if they were available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Is the 101 necking down for the factory OEM turbo or for stage 3.


Factory turbo.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Factory turbo.


Nice teaser pic!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

There go my plans of not doing another turbo back exhaust. That looks very nice!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You can't get Star Specs in 19s unfortunately. Had two sets on my mk1 and loved them, would have already bought a set for the RS if they were available.


My bad. :facepalm:
Was under the impression that they where available in 19".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a sneak peak of the Stage III Turbocharger System!






We just want to thank The Smoking Tire for their true Journalistic Professionalism as it's something often missed in magazines and other media outlets today. They were completely unbiased in their review and we were not even asked to cover their expenses. They were a class act operation and if anyone has the chance to work with them in the future, I say go for it.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Jman5000 said:


> Any cross applicability for us TT/S folks?


That's a great question dude...


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Jman5000 said:


> Any cross applicability for us TT/S folks?


Unfortunately there is no cross applicability on this specific exhaust because the RS has a different engine than the TTS. Although I am not sure if apr has an RSC exhaust in dev for the TT-S. Arin could answer that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Release thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-RSC-Exhaust-System-amp-Stage-II-ECU-Upgrade!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the Stage 2 + RSC on my RS-










First-
Kudos to Doug, Keith, Grant, and the whole team at APR who did the R&D, mule/prototyping, and delivery of my TT RS. While I was galivanting about Spain and China, they not only completed the project to better-than-OEM quality, but took care of the car, detailed it, and delivered to me at a time and place of my convenience. I am VERY impressed.

Dr. Jekyll:
- Quiet idle (more about that later)
- Linear, tractable driving about town, over hill and dale, and in difficult stop-and-go traffic.
- Amazing fuel performance: I can usually hit 29 mpg avg to work, and about 24 going home (higher traffic density) on surface streets and artery roads. That makes for 26.5 mpg on the commute- not bad, in fact incredible.
- No drive-line jerkiness or clutch difficulties, including some serious time spent while hammering along during TT-E and HelenBack. The car behaves perhaps even better than OEM: I attribute this to the increased sampling and subsequent better EMS/fuel performance of the package.

- About that quiet idle: 

Mr. Hyde:
- He reveals a small bit of himself when starting from cold iron- the precat has to hit a pretty good temperature before it stops barking, so on early AM starts for my commute I strap it all on, connect my ICE, start, listen for the sounds of good oil pressure, and drive away from my bedroom community. By the time I am at the main highway (300 yards or so, past 5 houses asleeping!), we are warm and running silent and deep, like an SSN-21 Seawolf.
- The throttle is linear, and I have not experienced any turbo lag as a result of the change in the performance graphs (see earlier thread discussions below). The car is SWEET JESUS quick. I haven't timed it, but my 60 y/o butt dyno wants to say 3.2 for 0-60 (0-100 for my Canadian friends), give or take. And there just is no need for winding it up to 3500-4000 and dumping the clutch. In fact, I consider that a recipe for disaster.
- The boost and torque come on RIGHT NOW. If the TT RS was a cruise missile before, it is now a hypersonic sub-orbital WMD, capable of obliterating modified Ms and Zs and Cs at will. PERIOD. The RS was already capable, even with quattro-induced understeer: you just point and play. Now the exit from an apex is monstrous, and straight line work is like reeling in small fish.
- I haven't probed top-end speed, and may not be able to, even at AMP. I had already hit 130mph (209kph) at AMP up on top of Eau Rouge after T16. That alone is significant. The braking and tires are limiting factors now, and I need to get Carbotechs and fluid as a minimum before the October HPDE at AMP.

Again- the quality of the work, the informativeness of the personnel, and the customer service for this R&D project are hallmarks of what lurks beneath the skin. 

While you're at it, ask Chris Conners for his impressions. I think he drove it Wednesday night, but my 60 y/o brain is suffering from the time-warp introduced by hard pulls in the TT RS!

Git ya some, as we say down South!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

And I was the R&D mule-


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

InTTruder said:


> And I was the R&D mule-


How does the exhaust volume in the cabin compare to stock when cruising on the highway (especially when cruising up a hill)?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> How does the exhaust volume in the cabin compare to stock when cruising on the highway (especially when cruising up a hill)?


Louder in part-throttle under moderate load (hill), but no harmonic drone at all. A cruise it is nearly whisper silent inside. 

I've seen on the web some sound measurements (dB) regarding the TT RS, and I can attest (like you I'm sure) that this was the one fault in the OEM. APR have definitely fixed it, but it is not a mouse-fix. They HAVE cancelled the resonance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

For those who've worked hard for the things they own, you deserve it.


----------

